

Hubble - a terminal dashboard - jaymedavis
https://github.com/jaymedavis/hubble

======
keyle
That's great! But you know that begs for sparklines...
<https://github.com/holman/spark>

~~~
jonaldomo
+1 for sparklines, autorefresh would be cool too

~~~
hakaaaaak
Why not just do it like top; by itself it would autorefresh or you could -n 1
and just see it once?

------
icio
Hubble looks really nice. There are times when I'm wanting to monitor
particular aspects of how an application is running that this would be
particularly interesting.

There's been a few mentions of having hubble do the requesting itself, but I
don't think that should distract from arbitrary systems being able to post to
hubble. That said, being able to have hubble handle your polling for local
tasks would be particularly interesting: a kind of `watch` dashboard. With
that in mind, perhaps opening up a `watch` like interface to hubble would work
well:

    
    
      hubble watch -n3600 --title "Bootstrap contributors" "curl -s https://api.github.com/repos/twitter/bootstrap/contributors | jsawk -a 'return this.length'"

------
gingerlime
Looks very cool. I really like the way it looks and the idea of having a text-
based dashboard.

Similar to the other comments, would be nice to be able to add some `fetcher`
plugins, that know how to pull data from external resources (Graphite, Google
Analytics etc), preprocess it, and then push it to the dashboard. If you go
down that route however, then the question is why run a server in the first
place?

It kinda goes against the essence of a command-line tool, which should be
lightweight, quick and can run (almost) anywhere. I'm not trying to discourage
you, but am thinking whether instead of server-based architecture, this might
be better off as a client with different 'plugins' for different types of data
(e.g. a sysinfo plugin that gets memory and cpu, a graphite plugin to fetch
data from your graphite server, an SQL plugin etc)

(disclaimer: I wrote Giraffe, a graphite dashboard, so perhaps I'm suffering
from tunnel-vision based on the graphite architecture).

~~~
jaymedavis
Fetching is definitely something I want to do, but it's more of an 'also
supports' thing. I want it to be able to get data in all sorts of ways. :)

------
josegonzalez
Is it possible to have the dashboard auto-update itself instead of posting to
it?

~~~
jcla1
From looking at the code, it should be quite easy to extend Hubble to make
requests to a server. As far as I can tell, all you need to do is write a
function that will call a server/resource and then call board.set/.draw. And
then wrap that in a setInterval...

~~~
jaymedavis
Yep, you got it. Having a way to auto fetch something is a very soon thing. I
also want to be able to have some sort of regex fetcher that can fetch and
webpage and regex scrape a value (if not using an api, etc)

